

Here's what Ashley Madison's $19 'Full Delete' feature actually removes - grej
http://www.businessinsider.com/ashley-madison-full-delete-class-action-lawsuit-2015-8

======
ratfacemcgee
damn gawker are going nuts on this AM stuff

~~~
jlgaddis
Did you click a different link than me? This one goes to Business Insider, not
Gawker.

